# Hello from Louisiana



## ckmom002 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello my name is ami and currently i live in southeast louisiana, we plan to move to kentucky by next Febuary... I cant wait. We will be moving onto a 20 acre farm and plan to buy some horses as soon as we move.. My husband rides saddle bronc in the Tri State Rodeo Assoc. We love traveling with him. I also enjoy sewing, and gardening...

Thanks for letting me join 
Ami


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and Welcome! :wink:


----------



## MississippiGal (Aug 18, 2007)

*Hello*

Hello welcome. Its nice to see some southerners on here. I am currently staying in Ponchatoula,LA...anywhere near that?


----------

